# check engine light--PO455 error code



## KroBeast13 (Apr 5, 2011)

My check engine light came on in my 06 GTO with a code reading PO455. It said something about EVAC systems leak detected. I see no leak whatsoever. Can someone fill me in on what this issue is?

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check your gas cap,



> *What does that mean?*
> 
> This indicates a fuel vapor leak or lack of purge flow in the EVAP control system. It means a large leak has been detected. The (EVAP) emission control system prevents the escape of fuel vapors from a vehicle's fuel system. Fuel vapors are routed by hoses to a charcoal canister for storage. Later, when the engine is running a purge control valve opens allowing intake vacuum to siphon the fuel vapors into the engine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

I get this code on mine every once in a while, too. I just open the gas cap, wipe it, and tighten it and it goes away. Doesn't affect driving or anything, but as stated, still check for the smell of gas or any breaks in your lines just to be safe.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> I get this code on mine every once in a while, too. I just open the gas cap, wipe it, and tighten it and it goes away. Doesn't affect driving or anything, but as stated, still check for the smell of gas or any breaks in your lines just to be safe.


You probably need to replace the cap. GM issued a recall on the caps a few years back and will replace it free.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

HP11 said:


> You probably need to replace the cap. GM issued a recall on the caps a few years back and will replace it free.


I know what I'm doing tomorrow...! :lol:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Have them look up "TSB 07011 JULY 2007 Campaign - Fuel Filler Cap Warranty Extension". I believe that it extends the gas cap warranty to 10 years/120000 miles or something like that.


----------

